# Is latex mattress good for health?



## Yamly (Aug 12, 2018)

Actually is latex mattress safe? Share your experience!


----------



## Tove (Aug 12, 2018)

Yes, of course. It's absolutely safe and very comfortable. If you are looking for info about such mattresses, I can recommend you a great website. There are a lot of reviews of different items, it's so useful, especially when you are choosing the best one sleepmentor.net/best-latex-mattress/


----------



## Yamly (Aug 12, 2018)

Great point of view, thanks


----------

